# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Belgacom revoit compltement son offre Internet

## Marcos Ickx

Ca devrait intresser tous ceux qui vivent en Belgique et qui ont leur connection internet chez Belgacom.




> *Bruxelles, le 5 fvrier 2010*
> *Belgacom renouvelle compltement son offre internet*
> *Belgacom emmne ses clients vers l'internet du futur
> Surf illimit avec Internet Intense*
> Ds le 1er mars, Belgacom proposera une offre compltement remanie pour encore mieux rpondre aux besoins du client : une nouvelle offre internet rvolutionnaire et oriente vers l'avenir avec plus de volume et plus de vitesse, mme un volume illimit pour l'une des nouvelles formules proposes.
> Les applications multimdias, leur utilisation et les besoins du client voluent en permanence. L'utilisation de l'internet n'a cess de se diversifier au fil des ans : navigation  haut dbit, tltravail, envoi de photos, vidos et e-mails volumineux, tlchargement de films, jeux en ligne, etc.
> Pour rpondre  la ralit de lusage de linternet aujourd'hui et demain, Belgacom rinvente son offre internet  partir du 1er mars.
> Belgacom augmente  la fois volume et vitesse
> Des augmentations de volume et de vitesse ont t faites dans le pass. Cette fois-ci Belgacom fait un srieux bond en avant. La nouvelle offre combine  la perfection volume et vitesse confortables.
> ...


Source : http://www.belgacom.com/group/galler...nternet_FR.pdf

----------


## Stessy

Il tait plus que temps que l'oprateur tlcom historique prenne une telle dcision. Ayant dj un abonnement internet plus, je suis heureux de voir qu'aucune dmarche supplmentaire ne soit demande.

Mais malgr tout cela reste assez cher par rapport aux pays voisins.
Moi je m'en fiche un peu vu que je suis en socit et que cela passe dans mes frais, mais pour un particulier cela revient trs cher pour avoir juste de l'illimit.

----------


## DoubleU

C'est quand mme incroyablement cher  :8O: 

56 pour de l'illimit...

----------


## Marcos Ickx

> C'est quand mme incroyablement cher 
> 
> 56 pour de l'illimit...


illimit, illimit. Attention. Faut tout lire aussi : 




> Lutilisation illimite compte _uniquement  des fins prives_. Belgacom se rserve le droit dinformer les clients dont la consommation dpasse rgulirement de manire significative la consommation moyenne des clients Internet Intense. _Conformment  ces conditions gnrales, Belgacom invitera ces clients  rduire leur consommation_.


Donc, faudra voir ce qui se passera aussi si le client ignore cette invitation.

Avant que Belgacom ne rachete Skynet, Skynet proposait de l'illimit sur toutes ces offres. Seule le dbit variait. Une fois rachet par Belgacom, c'tait fini.

----------

